# Victory VAP nocks. Aluminum, stock, feedback.



## bluewine (May 24, 2013)

I have been shooting VAP V1 300's for about a year. Bow is a Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 @[email protected] a speed demon, but still fast. Overall, I am happy with these arrows. I was blowing up nocks in the beginning and was starting to loose faith. Anyway, the shop gave me a dozen aluminum nocks to try. They have been great but I see a couple of observations and concerns...anyone have any thoughts or experience with these issues?

1. Plastic VAP nocks breaking on release (otherwise well tuned bow, no clearance issues, etc).
2. Being aluminum they don't break, but they do bend and because they bend, I worry about consistency with nock pinch...too much/too little.

For the record, I am planning another dozen. Even with the nock challenges, I'm happy with them out of my bow.


----------



## bobrel (Apr 4, 2005)

I have seen the aluminum nocks, they seem very durable. I guess you could bend them but not likely. the issue we had with them was they didnt fit the string well. Very very sloppy on the string.. they snapped on good but the hole was too big.. 
you could also try Easton deep six nocks. they should fit right in the arrows (as well as G nocks) and are shorter for speed bows. I think the deep six is a better option than the aluminum. 
good luck

bob


----------



## bluewine (May 24, 2013)

bobrel said:


> you could also try Easton deep six nocks. they should fit right in the arrows (as well as G nocks) and are shorter for speed bows. I think the deep six is a better option than the aluminum.
> good luck
> 
> bob


Thank you for that idea and info...I agree with you on the string fit aspect of the aluminum nocks. AND that is what I experienced...snap on aggressively, but then a little loose on the string. I like that plastic or nylon nocks have flex in them.
Thanks again. I'll try the easton nocks and put up feedback.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Beiter 12/2 symmetrical nocks or pin nocks are another good option although I found any insert nock didn't protect the back of the shaft well from impacts.

Grant


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I've been shooting Victory RIPs with the aluminum r nocks, and I agree, the are kinda sloppy on the string and when you do bend one, it looses it's integrity IMO. I also do NOT like how tight the aluminum nocks fit in the RIPs. They are difficult to rotate when nock tuning, and you need pliers to pull them out, and you end up scratching them up in the process. I tried using a Nocturnal nock tool to remove them but no luck. I have since swapped them out with Easton X Nocks.

I would look at Easton G nocks also. They are actually made for .167 inner diameter, instead of the VAPs .166 (I believe, I may be wrong on these), but they are a hair larger and should fit nice and tight.

Victory's stock plastic nocks, I believe, are actually Bohning Blazer F Nocks... and I had poor luck with them as well on VAPs when I shot them previously. On Bohning's website, they say they are sized for .168, and that probably includes the edges that actually wear when you install them. The Easton G Nocks are stronger IMO.


----------

